# Alamo City Kenpo Clinic



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2002)

ALAMO CITY KENPO CLINIC
Bridging the Gap Between Art and Application
May 9,10,11
San Antonio, TX

Featuring:
Huk Planas
Steve La Bounty
Sean Kelly
Ed Planas

Special Guests: 
Ed Parker Jr.
Others to be announced

Friday:
7pm-9pm Kids Seminar
Saturday:
10am-6:30pm (Lunch Included)
Sunday:
10am-2:30pm

RSVP by April 11 (Please RSVP as soon as possible space is limited to 80 students)
Price: 99.00
After April 11
Price: 119.00
Single Day
Price: 65.00
Kids
Price: 20.00
Accommodations:
Country Hearth Inn (800)-325-7821
Marriott Courtyard 210-614-7100
Howard Johnson Inn/Suites 210-614-9900 
(Ask for corporate rate) Each location 1-1.5 miles from the school
T-shirts
Pre-order for Alamo City Kenpo Clinic T-shirts will be taken up to April 11th
Pre-ordered T-shirts cost 15.00
T-shirt price at the door 20.00 (limited quanity will be available at day of seminar).
Items needed 
Groin protecter ,Escrima sticks,Training knife and a camera
*And of course dont forget your copy of the Journeyto be signed by the clinic instructors!
*Actual seminar flyer will be mailed and e-mailed at later date with more information!
For more information contact:
Todd Compton
210-771-5989
tcompton@hdrinc.com
Craig Dishmon
210-393-8177
CDISHMON@satx.rr.com



I'm going to post this in the organizations and events forum
also, but if one needs deleted, I'd hope that this one stays.


----------



## tarabos (Oct 18, 2002)

man i tell you what...texas and the surrounding areas get the better seminar events...that's for sure. i hate living up here in the boon-docks of PA...


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *man i tell you what...texas and the surrounding areas get the better seminar events...that's for sure. i hate living up here in the boon-docks of PA... *



try the miles of wheat in Kansas LOL I feel your pain brother


----------



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *man i tell you what...texas and the surrounding areas get the better seminar events...that's for sure. i hate living up here in the boon-docks of PA... *



LOL!!!!  I was thinking that the New England area was always 
having the cool seminars!


----------



## tarabos (Oct 18, 2002)

yup...it's funny when you think about it...but 70% i'd say for what determines your level of success in the martial arts is 

LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION....

i'd love to train some muay thai...but it's nowhere to be found around me... 

oh well...cest la vie...you want it bad enough...you chase it down i guess


----------



## cdhall (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *man i tell you what...texas and the surrounding areas get the better seminar events...that's for sure. i hate living up here in the boon-docks of PA... *



Pensylvannia?

Isn't Mike Cappi having Mr. Planas and Sean Kelley and several others up there this weekend or next?

Yes, he is.  Here is part of the flier I got.  Man, this is a good list.  How many Journey people are here?  6?  

Mike Cappi's 
American Kenpo Karate Studio's 
9th Annual Fall Fling 
Kenpo Camp 2002 
Oct. 25th - 26th & 27th 
Instructors 
Huk Planas - Lee Wedlake 
Zach Whitson -  John Sepulveda 
Ed Parker, Jr. - Mike Cappi 

With Special Guests... 
Diane Tanaka ~ Larry Kongaika 
And... Bob Liles 

If there was any way I could be there, I would go.  
Mr. Cappi does something like this once per year but it is very far away, and this one was on the heels of our camp last weekend.  Maybe I'll put all the info up in the Events section.
:karate:


----------



## tarabos (Oct 18, 2002)

you got me...i was aware of cappi's camp...but left it out so people would feel more sorry for me.  

camps and seminars aside...it's tough in general with the amount of schools in my immediate area. Delaware has a fairly robust selection of different schools...but the work schedule and the time it takes to get there keep me from branching out a lot.

WKKA camps weren't too bad back in the day around 8 years ago...but now...hmm....


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya know, I would go back to Cappi's camps (2 times a year)except that it's just too darn expensive to go. After exchange, the camp itself is worth while but then really what kills me is the hotel costs.

I mean, I drive 12 hours to get to Cappi's so it's half a day drive there and half a day back. Which means I like to leave a a day early which means that extra day blah blah blah... So I'm not upset about the drive itself but the cost of the hotel is more than the camp itself.

Luckily I have access to a few camps where I can crash at friend's places to attend. This is something I have been a big proponent of for years. In fact Kenpo Sweden and Lee Wedlake's school in Florida actually have an exchange program for their camps. They figured out that this not only is good relations but it also brings more people to the camp and involves them more. Jeff Blay's New York Camp has an exhange program with the Huk Planas Canadian Seminar as well.

Good ideas. Don't know why people don't jump on them.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2002)

Well you can crash at my place if ya make it down to this one


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well you can crash at my place if ya make it down to this one *



Gee thanx!

You can teach me some Kenpo while I am there too!


----------



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Gee thanx!
> 
> ...



Yeah, okay :shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Yeah, okay :shrug: *



C'mon...please?


----------



## cdhall (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *...
> Luckily I have access to a few camps where I can crash at friend's places to attend. This is something I have been a big proponent of for years. In fact Kenpo Sweden and Lee Wedlake's school in Florida actually have an exchange program for their camps. They figured out that this not only is good relations but it also brings more people to the camp and involves them more. Jeff Blay's New York Camp has an exhange program with the Huk Planas Canadian Seminar as well.
> ...



I don't know exactly what you mean by an exchange program, but I have already arranged to crash at a friends place for the Alamo Clinic.   Our studio does not have a lot of room for anyone to actually sleep there, if that is what you meant.  

If you are coming to Texas for this, let me know.  I would like to meet you, but I also want to be forwarned about meeting you in person. 

We will also have to tell Bob because this would be another example of MT members getting together in real life. :karate:

It would be cool if you or some of the other Canadian guys could make it down here.  I want to go to Kenpocamp in Vegas next year, that may be as close to halfway between TX and Canada as it gets?    I started a thread for that camp, I will post there if/when I confirm my attendance.
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I don't know exactly what you mean by an exchange program, but I have already arranged to crash at a friends place for the Alamo Clinic.   Our studio does not have a lot of room for anyone to actually sleep there, if that is what you meant.*



No, we used to do them all the time in hockey. You stay at someone's home. Then they come stay at your place during an event your school is having or that is near your place. Usually there is some screening or meeting first at events or on the net or whatever. Jeff Blay and I do this all the time. Saves on costs and also makes sure there is one more person for whatever seminar you are having. Imagine, 50 people at a seminar can theoretically double with this system. Not all 50 will come but it does increase the number of people who do.



> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *If you are coming to Texas for this, let me know.  I would like to meet you, but I also want to be forwarned about meeting you in person. *



I don't think that even Texas is ready for me.
:rofl: 



> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *We will also have to tell Bob because this would be another example of MT members getting together in real life. :karate:*



This actaully happens quite a lot in this area with people on martial talk and is in fact how a lot of this got started with all of us getting together.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I don't think that even Texas is ready for me.
> :rofl:
> *



kwitcher bichin! The cows would just be somewhat .. anxious,
no need to not come at all.   What 7 months isn't enough 
warning?  How much time do Canadians need to plan?  

By the way, my offer to crash at my place only stands if Billy 
doesn't come .... or Rob ... or Dutch  :2xbird:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *What 7 months isn't enough
> warning?  How much time do Canadians need to plan?*



We're waiting for the snow to fall!
:ultracool 

...and no one ever wants Dutch to show up. He just sorta does...
:moon:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *...
> I don't think that even Texas is ready for me.
> ...



You're probably right, but I thought I'd be polite and ask anyway.
:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 3, 2002)

once a month bump :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *man i tell you what...texas and the surrounding areas get the better seminar events...that's for sure. i hate living up here in the boon-docks of PA... *




Hey I second that comment. With only a handful of practicing kenpo schools in the whole darn state, makes it hard to get the true kenpo instructors in.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *man i tell you what...texas and the surrounding areas get the better seminar events...that's for sure. i hate living up here in the boon-docks of PA... *



Well, no one ever comes down here in the backwaters (Corpus Christi). I just get a few passing Kenpoists, like Jason Bugg, and Gary Cathernman that pass through here. 

(Not that there's anything wrong with them)


----------



## Kirk (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, no one ever comes down here in the backwaters (Corpus Christi). I just get a few passing Kenpoists, like Jason Bugg, and Gary Cathernman that pass through here.
> 
> (Not that there's anything wrong with them) *



You got a car!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *You got a car! *



Yep, if you wanna do something right, ya gotta do it yourself!


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, no one ever comes down here in the backwaters (Corpus Christi). I just get a few passing Kenpoists, like Jason Bugg, and Gary Cathernman that pass through here.
> 
> (Not that there's anything wrong with them) *



It's true that you are _almost_ completely alone in the wilderness. You and Gary need to form a Kenpo support group and make something big down there, whether Joey wants to be a part of it or not. At least you have the basis for something good. Most folks don't have that much space, as nice a facility or that kind of set up (business wise).  I think marketing will be the key to your success. Notice I didn't say good marketing, just marketing. Get the name out more, flyers at the teenage hang outs and gyms right around there. Spend $25 on 500 flyers and see what happens. Worst case you get some bites or a fine for litering in Corpus... 

jb:asian:  


p.s. If your reply is, "I've done that" then my answer is, "DO IT AGAIN"......I'll even offer my desktop publishing expertise to make you look good if you'd like (in terms of layout, if you send me a glossy 8 x 10 there is *nothing*  I can do to make that look better...lol).


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 4, 2003)

Give those Choi's some competition!!!!  With their 10 year old Black Belt kids in almost every school, you may want to shoot for the Parole Office (call Kara Adams), the juvinelle and adult probation offices, you can put something up at the Corpus PD and Sheriff's offices, and over at the College, I will send you a flyer if you like.  Let me know if you want any help, but it may be more efficient to market yourself through the college, you know, women's self-defense (a 6-week seminar - I have an outline if you want to see it.)  OK so what if you are Tracy and I am EPAK, it is still Kenpo and better than most of the stuff out on the street.  One 6-week seminar and the FIST suit is paid for.

-Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Give those Choi's some competition!!!!  With their 10 year old Black Belt kids in almost every school, you may want to shoot for the Parole Office (call Kara Adams), the juvinelle and adult probation offices, you can put something up at the Corpus PD and Sheriff's offices, and over at the College, I will send you a flyer if you like.  Let me know if you want any help, but it may be more efficient to market yourself through the college, you know, women's self-defense (a 6-week seminar - I have an outline if you want to see it.)  OK so what if you are Tracy and I am EPAK, it is still Kenpo and better than most of the stuff out on the street.  One 6-week seminar and the FIST suit is paid for.
> 
> -Michael *



I tried!!!

I had one set at Del Mar College, no takers! 

So, I'm still at the "Y". People here are ignorant. Believe me, I have tried!


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I tried!!!
> 
> I had one set at Del Mar College, no takers!
> ...



TRY AGAIN!!! Put on a smile and lose the negative attitude...

Imagine how many times truely successful people have failed, a lot more than those who just say I tried and it didn't work.

jb:asian:


----------



## Kalicombat (Jan 7, 2003)

Ricardo, 
   We need to get put our noggins together and come up with something. We could do some demos at Buc Days, Heritage Park, something. When they have those homeshows at the Bayfront, or the Coliseum. Im game to help you out anyway I can. I have some pretty cool ideas for demos that Mr. Hilderbrand told me about back in the day. Give me a yell or drop me an email. 

Gary Catherman.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> *Ricardo,
> We need to get put our noggins together and come up with something. We could do some demos at Buc Days, Heritage Park, something. When they have those homeshows at the Bayfront, or the Coliseum. Im game to help you out anyway I can. I have some pretty cool ideas for demos that Mr. Hilderbrand told me about back in the day. Give me a yell or drop me an email.
> 
> Gary Catherman. *



I'm in too, if I can help in anyway.  Just give me ample notice.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 7, 2003)

I also have friends in Corpus I am way overdue to visit.  Do you think a Kenpo thing would be appropriate at the Bob Marley festiville ... probably not, but maybe some Copiera.

No seriously, if you need another body there to generate some interest, I could make it on a weekend.  Sending you a couple of things via email.

-Michael


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 7, 2003)

My wife promised I could go along as I did not end up in jail for any of the following:  Public Intoxication, Public Nudity, Soliciting Prostitution

My answers to the above were simple, nobody takes me out in public and she is the only one foolish enough to pay me for sex.

So I am seriously working on the funds for the Alamo City Kenpo Clinic.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *So I am seriously working on the funds for the Alamo City Kenpo Clinic. *



I really hope you do, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 28, 2003)

Please check out this page.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 28, 2003)

What is up with the spacing between the text?
My eyes...my eyes!


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey next time when you do a drive by, why don't you stop and drop in and show us a few move.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *
> 
> Hey next time when you do a drive by, why don't you stop and drop in and show us a few move.
> ...



Why don't you call me or email me..We live in the same city.  I am not hard to find!


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 28, 2003)

No need.
Our pass will one day cross.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 28, 2003)

Why say something on here to begin with?


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 28, 2003)

Just wondering!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Just wondering!
> *



Showing off maybe?


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 28, 2003)

No need.
We all know what we got!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 28, 2003)

Welcome Everyone to the 1st Annual Witchita Pissing Contest.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Welcome Everyone to the 1st Annual Witchita Pissing Contest. *



lol.....now that was funny.

jb:asian:


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Welcome Everyone to the 1st Annual Witchita Pissing Contest. *



 

One should not confuse a brotherly love conversation with a pissing contest!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 28, 2003)

> Welcome Everyone to the 1st Annual Witchita Pissing Contest.



Very funny!!    I liked it!


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Very funny!!    I liked it! *



You receive the love part when we cross path.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *You receive the love part when we cross path.
> 
> 
> *



Heck, 

Your in Wichita, Kansas how hard can it be to cross paths there? Maybe at the local DQ or the General Store, or the livery stable or maybe even the town moving picture show..lol. 

I'd say just let it go. If it's truly something personal, less talk more action. Glove up and get busy. But if it's just a component of something between he and your instructor or some macho testosterone, you didn't bow low enough last time you saw me BS, let it go or Hunter may be the one cuffing one of you after doing something that seemed like a good idea at the time. But hey I could just be making stuff up (and you too could actually be really good friends), what do I know I'm in Texas.

jb:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 29, 2003)

> You receive the love part when we cross path.



Sounds like a threat Burt!





> But if it's just a component of something between he and your instructor or some macho testosterone, you didn't bow low enough last time you saw me BS



Nuff said!


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *You receive the love part when we cross path.*





> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Sounds like a threat Burt!*



Sounds homosexual to me.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 29, 2003)

I wonder ... Is there anything one can safely post on a Kenpo forum  that does not evoke hostility, hatred, violence ....  Or does not make Gou think it's Homosexual?  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Doug ... Just kidding ... Really!  Just kidding!  The Right Reverend BoB is handy right now, and I couldn't let it pass. :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *I wonder ... Is there anything one can safely post on a Kenpo forum  that does not evoke hostility, hatred, violence ....  Or does not make Gou think it's Homosexual?*



Kenpo by itself is gooood.

Add politics and then you have the gay part.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Sounds homosexual to me.
> *



It isn't me saying all of it...And it definitely isn't reciprical!


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 29, 2003)

I understand. With all the supermodels you are dating you don't have the time.


Cheers!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I understand. With all the supermodels you are dating you don't have the time.
> 
> 
> Cheers! *



LOL!


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Sounds like a threat Burt!
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff,

You know what you have done! You try to cover your actions by cute come backs and funny smart *** remarks. However the truth remains unchanged. You are a what you are, sad but true.
Now, that is Nuff said.

Good Luck with your MTV video testing and all that.

Your's 

Burt


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Jeff,
> 
> You know what you have done! You try to cover your actions by cute come backs and funny smart *** remarks. However the truth remains unchanged. You are a what you are, sad but true.
> ...



Believe none of what you hear...and half of what you see!

It is obvious you wanna believe what you wanna believe...or you would have contacted me instead of posting BS on here.

Not Yours,

Jeff


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Jeff,
> 
> You know what you have done! You try to cover your actions by cute come backs and funny smart *** remarks. However the truth remains unchanged. You are a what you are, sad but true.
> ...



From an outsiders unobjective point of view, it looks like you have a chip on your shoulder about the size of Plymouth Rock.  If you want to air dirty laundry why not do it in a private message or email.  Or have the courage to come out and say what this slight is and allow Jeff Kyle the opportunity to refute it.

Whining with snide little remarks makes it hard for anyone to take anything you say seriously. Just settle the matter one way or another and let this thread get back on topic.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 2, 2003)

Kirk.

Re: Alamo City Kenpo Clinic,

I have e-mailed Misters Todd Compton and Craig Dishmon. I will be sending in a deposit on a single day fee for the seminar for the Saturday, May 10th/2003.

We will discuss our issues after the seminar.


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Kirk.
> 
> Re: Alamo City Kenpo Clinic,
> ...



Hey Gou,

Way to go, after its been cancelled...lol. But your buddy Huk Planas is having a seminar at his school on Feb 21st & 22nd. I'm sure you could fly down for that one unless that's too soon...lol. You guys need to just kiss and make up.

jb


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Hey Gou,
> Way to go, after its been cancelled...lol. But your buddy Huk Planas is having a seminar at his school on Feb 21st & 22nd. I'm sure you could fly down for that one unless that's too soon...lol. You guys need to just kiss and make up.
> jb *



That does look pretty stupid @ss of me.
 

I have not heard back from either of the 2 gentlemen I e-mailed. I'm sorry, I didn't know it was cancelled. Will it be later? I actually also wanted to meet Mr. LaBounty finally.

I might have trouble making the end of February seminar. Is there a number I can call to register and find out more? Thanx Jason.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Jeff,
> 
> You know what you have done! You try to cover your actions by cute come backs and funny smart *** remarks. However the truth remains unchanged. You are a what you are, sad but true.
> ...



So what exactly is your point with these posts Burt, my curiosity is piqued?   

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *That does look pretty stupid @ss of me.
> 
> 
> ...



Kirk posted the info on this very board, I bumped it for you...

jb :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *So what exactly is your point with these posts Burt, my curiosity is piqued?
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Rut Row, the desert yeti has awaken..:erg:

I don't think he meant anything, MTV is on the East Coast and no where near Pasadena.. 

jb:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Kirk.
> 
> Re: Alamo City Kenpo Clinic,
> ...



You've made your intentions clear, and what you think about it.
Why even bother going further?   My instructor wouldn't allow
what I had in mind, let alone what YOU had in mind.  It is going
to be rescheduled, but don't bother spending your money.  How's
about we just stay away from each other.  There's no need for
either one of us to bother replying to each other's posts, yet
participate in the same threads.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes. Mr. Dishmon informed me today. I am on the list for notification when it is rescheduled.

I never blew my top and called you out because you don't like my opinion. The insults don't bother me. Heck I'm always up for a good hacking session. But you could have always e-mailed, PM'ed, or phoned me to work this out and you chose to do none. Billy, whom I disagreed with, managed to do all 3.

I very much understand you not wanting to travel to a different country to a strange school and bring your challenge. So I will attend the Alamo City Kenpo Clinic and you can have your _"chance at the title."_ If need be I will contact your teacher and explain the challenge you laid down for me and he can decide if he wants to have your _"Honourable Brawl in a controlled atmosphere,"_ in his school. I am waiting to hear back to see if a friend of mine will let me use his Dojo should you wish to come up here.

You have 2 choices. 1) You can come here, (or I go there to settle this at some point in time), or 2) you can apologize for jumping my ship. I might even apologize for hurting your feelings. Stranger things have happened.

The choice is yours but this isn't kindergarden where they will put us on seperate mats and tell us not to bother each other. That option ended when you called me out. I really enjoyed talking to you about many things but I'm leaving this decision up to you as to what direction you want this to go in.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 3, 2003)

You chose to take something said in private, amongst ourselves,
and blow it all out of proportion to make it look like I said 
something, or acted in a certain way, to make me look stupid.
Why on earth would I want to ever discuss anything with you
again, given your track record?  You'd just take that, twist it
into some kind of ridicule at me to make yourself look big, and 
then we'd be right here anyways.

You came under a flag of friendship, and then threw that out the
window with your insults, just to make yourself look good.   Ask
around, you've done it to others ... plenty of times.

Funny how you wouldn't show up before, when I asked you as a 
friend to come.  You couldn't afford it back then, and you'd already seen all these seniors, and kenpo sucks and blah blah 
blah.  I'll go with option 1.

Don't forget the Huk seminar at the end of the month.

During your stay I invite to visit our luxurious downtown setting,
and our many "ballets"  , whilst copping your little 
attitude there.  I think you'll enjoy the experience.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 3, 2003)

Alright then. My only problem now is that my wife just told me that she'd better get a second honeymoon before I run off to Texas or she'll beat me with a baseball bat in my sleep. So the Huk seminar at end of the month is out. You make a good point. I did not want to go before as I am short on cash and this is not a trip that I need to make. So looking at that, I will have to eat a bit of crow and say that until I find the date of the clinic I'll have to wait.

Again, you seem to have trouble reading. I never said Kenpo sucks. Just the politics.

Option number one it is. I will let you know when I have found a place and you can come on up for your shot at the title.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 3, 2003)

Kirk, I consider you a long distance friend.  Gou, I have enjoyed your prickly sense of humor on occasion and outspokeness, hmmm...  sorta like Kirk.

This crap has to stop.  If either of you were my student, high ranking or not, you would either be on probation for throwing the attitudes around in public, or out the door.  You do not do service to your instructor or the Art by continuing this in public.  

I am formally requesting a stop to this.  Take it off line at least!  It may entertain some watching this, but it just embaresses me as someone who respects both of you.  

-Michael Billings
 Senior Instructor in the Art


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2003)

Guys, take it off board.

I'm seconding Mr. Billings request.

This thread is now locked.  If anyone wishes to create a new one focusing on the original topic of this thread (or the reschedualed date as I believe this even was canceled) please do so.

But leave the bickering out of it.

Thank you.


----------

